# What do you use for REALLY high value treats?



## mdoats (Jun 7, 2007)

I'm working on off-leash recall in very distracting situations like the dog park (away from the other dogs obviously), the woods, the beach, etc. Any suggestions for VERY high value treats? For regular training I use liver treats, hot dogs, Zuke's mini treats, etc. When I need a high value treat, I generally use chicken or cheese. I keep all training treats very small.

I'd love your suggestions on what to use for a jackpot when training. Should I just give him more of his regular treats? Give him a slice of real bacon or cook up a hamburger? Any thoughts? I'm not worried about calories because this would only be used as a jackpot and only very rarely.


----------



## tippykayak (Oct 27, 2008)

I use Zuke's and Wellness soft treats (chopped in quarters) for regular training, and hotdog, chicken, or steak for high value. 

I find if I can hide behind a tree or a rock before I whistle, I can surprise them with excitement and treats, and they really dig that. Playing hide and seek triggers the hunting instinct, and that's really gratifying to them.


----------



## mdoats (Jun 7, 2007)

tippykayak said:


> I use Zuke's and Wellness soft treats (chopped in quarters) for regular training, and hotdog, chicken, or steak for high value.
> 
> I find if I can hide behind a tree or a rock before I whistle, I can surprise them with excitement and treats, and they really dig that. Playing hide and seek triggers the hunting instinct, and that's really gratifying to them.


Hadn't thought about steak. That's a good suggestion. I do a lot of hide and seek when we're out hiking. I think I read that suggestion here on the board when Rookie was a pup (could have been from you!) and have played that with him ever since. It has really helped his recall because he has to pay attention to me or I might just disappear!


----------



## New Golden Mom (Dec 17, 2008)

We use Natural Balance and pieces of freeze dried chicken.


----------



## Abbydabbydo (Jan 31, 2007)

Dried liver here. I have not seen a dog refuse it yet.


----------



## Finn's Fan (Dec 22, 2007)

I make my own homemade peanut butter treats, which are soft and can be cut into any size. They need to be refrigerated but last well for a couple of hours out and about. I also make soft pumpkin treats that make Finn into an obedient dog, which he generally isn't


----------



## tippykayak (Oct 27, 2008)

mdoats said:


> Hadn't thought about steak. That's a good suggestion. I do a lot of hide and seek when we're out hiking. I think I read that suggestion here on the board when Rookie was a pup (could have been from you!) and have played that with him ever since. It has really helped his recall because he has to pay attention to me or I might just disappear!


It might have been from me, since I use it, but I do need to give credit where credit is due and say that Ljilly28 is the one who taught it to me originally.


----------



## jnmarr (Mar 7, 2008)

I use cooked meat... no seasonings, diced into tiny pieces. When cooking for us I will leave a piece unseasoned for them. They work their butts off for cooked liver or fish. I will put a pound of it in my electric frying pan with a little water on the lowest setting. Turn and let it cook through. Dice it up. This stinks so I have wipes in a baggie in my other pocket.... But nothing will get their attention like the stinky stuff! :yuck:


----------



## Dog (Sep 26, 2006)

I use CHEESE!! 
Other normal day training liver treat.
Daily treats/part of diet half an apple 12pm and 8:30pm.
Other treats ice cubes and gravy bones


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

I use chicken, steak, roasts and liver cooked with garlic (not all at once but rotating) and for REALLY high treats I use Bella brand meatballs - my dogs will do just about anything for these meatballs


----------



## NuttinButGoldens (Jan 10, 2009)

I use the Castor & Pollux UltraMix treats.


----------



## Bock (Jun 23, 2008)

Hotdogs, roast...things like this

My ultimate high value treat is a tennis ball or a soft stuffy!!!! Tysen normally doesn't get to play with them so it is extra special when he gets a few seconds with them.


----------



## FlyingQuizini (Oct 24, 2006)

When I need ultra high value I use pre-cooked meatballs or raost beef from Smart & Final.


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

Homemade Tiramisu works every time. The Dogfather drops whatever he is doing and his recall is _perfect._ I've even been able to get him to vacuum for it. __


----------



## z24pride (May 13, 2008)

I have to agree with dry liver, my problem was Boone was soooo good when I had them i didn't realize how many i was giving him at first....came out alot softer then it went in!! Now he will get raw steak cut into really small bites...He would jump over the moon if he could get at the steak bites


----------



## sammydog (Aug 23, 2008)

For high value treats I use boiled hamburger, steak or chicken.

For recall I used a tug toy a lot as a reward. I would call her name and when she was well on her way I would pull it out and wave it around, then she really turned on the afterburners!

Good luck with your recall training!


----------



## fuzzbuzz (Aug 3, 2008)

Have you tried the squirt can cheese? My 2 love the jackpot when I use it.


----------



## spruce (Mar 13, 2008)

I been using deer sausage (we hate it & friend always gives us ALOT), hotdogs, boiled chix..........
what they really like are crackers!


----------



## Finn's Fan (Dec 22, 2007)

Laura, you could probably get me to vacuum for homemade tiramisu


----------



## Goldbeau (Mar 29, 2008)

Beau goes nuts for cheese. Unfortunately sometimes he seems to come better when I say " do you want some cheese?" than his name!!!


----------



## katieanddusty (Feb 9, 2006)

I've used cheeseburgers, meatballs, liver brownies (you can probably find a recipe online but it was such a disgusting and stinky process that I wouldn't recommend it), little sausages, natural balance rolls, string cheese ... Boo gets whatever chicken/steak is leftover from dinner. It turned out that Dusty works just as well for Costco's version of milkbones, and I know someone whose dog goes crazy over Cheetos. Dogs are weird.


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

fuzzbuzz said:


> Have you tried the squirt can cheese? My 2 love the jackpot when I use it.


I see that at the obedience club where we train- the Easy Cheese and dogs going nuts for it.

One woman uses liverwurst and Tally sniffs in her direction all the time, lol. 
I can't get too high value like liverwurst though, or chow hound Tally can't focus.

A rotisserie chicken and a handful of high test kibble like Orijen, along with a handful of cheerieos and maybe tiny pieces of string cheese, makes a "party mix" for classes, packaged into a few ziplock bags. I use Solid Gold Tiny Tots too.


----------



## mdoats (Jun 7, 2007)

Thanks for all the ideas! I'll definitely try some of these.


----------



## BUTTERSisMYmaster (Nov 30, 2007)

Both of our dogs will do ANYTHING for those little vienna sausages in a can... something about the smell drives them nuts! And drives me nuts too, yuck!! :yuck::yuck::yuck:


----------



## sammydog (Aug 23, 2008)

katieanddusty said:


> I know someone whose dog goes crazy over Cheetos.


Oh yep, I know someone who uses Cheetos too, her dogs LOVE them!


----------



## beargroomer (Jan 2, 2008)

Indoors, where there is nothing better to do, Gibby's as much a chowhound as any other NORMAL Golden and will gobble up anything. Outside, he's known to literally spit out chicken or beef if he feels he'd rather be sniffing bushes or stare at other dogs passing by. But I have found something even Gibby goes NUTS for. Canned sardines. OMG, the stuff smells gross but he is soooooooooo happy when I do an emergency recall and I jackpot him with that stuff. He also likes canned salmon, too. And of course, not as high value as sardines, but cream cheese is always a favorite. My dog only likes treats that are hard to carry and dispense.


----------



## missmarstar (Jul 22, 2007)

beargroomer said:


> Indoors, where there is nothing better to do, Gibby's as much a chowhound as any other NORMAL Golden and will gobble up anything. Outside, he's known to literally spit out chicken or beef if he feels he'd rather be sniffing bushes or stare at other dogs passing by. But I have found something even Gibby goes NUTS for. Canned sardines. OMG, the stuff smells gross but he is soooooooooo happy when I do an emergency recall and I jackpot him with that stuff. He also likes canned salmon, too. And of course, not as high value as sardines, but cream cheese is always a favorite. My dog only likes treats that are hard to carry and dispense.



Every once in a while I buy a can of sardines to add to the boys' dinner.... you should SEE the wiggly butts when I start opening those cans. :yuck:


----------



## Maxs Mom (Mar 22, 2008)

Teddi likes squirt cheese on a spoon, but her FAVORITE treats are Cloud Star Sweet Potato!!! She goes nuts for them!! I could not find Cloud Star recently and got something else, she definitely likes Cloud Star better. 

My lab LOVES venison jerky. My husband is a deer hunter, and the deer he puts into jerky we call "Belle Crack"!!! We offer it sparingly as only so much for the whole year and we like it too. Next year DH is hoping to get a couple extra permits so we can have a deer for us, one or two for the dogs to use the meat to supplement their kibble, and perhaps a bit more to put into jerky for dog treats. 

After an agility run, Belle gets half a hard boiled egg, and some Natural Balance (small portion) one of their rolls. That is her "jackpot" and she gets some Go Dog which she loves too.


----------



## tippykayak (Oct 27, 2008)

I think the sardines work on the "stinkier is better" principle of dog treats. Strong-smelling food (liverwurst, fish, warmed hot dogs) tends to be a big favorite.


----------



## khoch4 (Apr 15, 2009)

beargroomer said:


> Indoors, where there is nothing better to do, Gibby's as much a chowhound as any other NORMAL Golden and will gobble up anything. Outside, he's known to literally spit out chicken or beef if he feels he'd rather be sniffing bushes or stare at other dogs passing by.


This is EXACTLY how Bruno is. In a controlled environment any treat will do. Outside, there are better things to do. Dare I try sardines (my h will eat them if Bruno doesn't, I guess!)?


----------



## timberwolf (Apr 1, 2009)

I bake a liver treat that Timber would do anything for!!!!
Also, I BBQ dog food - he loves that as well.


----------



## Dreammom (Jan 14, 2009)

Around here, pizza is a favorite. I buy the smaller frozen ones (usually less than $1 a piece), cut them into really small pieces and keep them in the fridge.


----------



## slechner (Sep 5, 2008)

I use the homemade liver bits. You boil the liver then bake it with garlic powder which I was told is safe since it is processed. Fresh garlic can't be used as it would be poisonous since it is a member of the onion family.


----------



## Suzie G (Jun 29, 2008)

Hi, Suzie G and Maggie here

My husband uses banana.


----------



## hawtee (Nov 1, 2006)

I now use either turkey,tuna or chicken fudge which I make . I like the idea that I can keep it frozen for 6 months and only pull out what I need for that day.


----------



## Jo Ellen (Feb 25, 2007)

Gosh, I can't think of anything that is more high value for Daisy than a simple old fashioned hot dog


----------

